# temp. fostering a ShihTzu



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't post very much but I do read almost daily and have learned so much here. I know this forum as a very valuable resource so even though this isn't HAV rescue I know several of you also own ShihTzu's and many have done rescue so I am coming directly to the experts.

The training facility that I take my two havs to has a small rescue operation and last weekend they were able to save several dogs from a puppy mill that were being auctioned off. They found foster homes for all of them but one of the foster families had a vacation already planned starting on Sunday so we have volunteered to take this ShihTzu for the week while they are gone.

This is our first attempt at fostering and we are very new to dogs in general as we had never had dogs until last year. Is there any thing in particular that I should know about this breed (shihTzu)? Any tips on fostering a mill dog that I should be aware of?

I don't have any specific details yet all I know is that it is a female. I am talking with the owner of the training facility/rescue tomorrow and I am sure that she will have lots of information for me but I thought I'd run this by all of you and get your expert knowledge.

Thank you!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know anything either but have applied to foster shih tzu from a shelter in Memphis. There are so many of them out there and I understand that they are a sweet breed. Wish you luck with your foster and let us know how it goes.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kim, I hope you find it in your heart to foster the Tzu. They were once my breed. My last Tzu Poohkey was a Mill dog. Their are so many Shih Tzu's who need homes. This breed is an example of Breeding gone bad. Most of them have health issues even some of the show dogs are so off. I could go on and on. The breed is still a very sweet breed and yes they snore. They are more independent then our Hav's. They love their people on their time and can be cat like. They get along with most other animals and given the chance will rule the house. Be careful to watch their eyes they lead with those big round eyes and can get injurys. You will be fine and they need to be bathed more or they do get stinky and keep them out of the heat. I still miss my boy here is pic of him and Yogi.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Cute picture! Thanks so much for the information. I hope that it will be a good experience for all of us! Two years ago I had no idea what a puppy mill was. Now I just want to do something to help these poor babies. This is something I think I can do to help repay the canine world for all the companionship, laughter and joy that my two hav boys have brought to me over the past year.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

My Sir Winston has been the "perfect" dog. Well almost perfect, very sweet and loving life and everything in it. He has the best temperament, gets along well with all the cats, wants them to play with him. Now he does not like the other pets going to his dish but he is okay with whatever I want to pick up or put down in his dish. He absolutely loves his toys and the only noise I hear is almost a growl when he shakes his toys and plays, he almost talks then..He does not have the very short nose, so he does not snore. He is also high on leg. Some say he is all Shih Tzu some say he is mixed with Tibetan Terrier or Lowchen, the rescue said Hav/ShihTzu mix... I could not ask for a better little guy. 
When I first got him after he figured out I came with the house, he was not happy when I left and had some Seperation Anxiety..very normal I think. 
I can just say you will probably have the biggest problem letting her go! Good Luck and keep us posted. Thank you for doing this! You too Lucille!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Kim,
I don't have any experience with fostering but I think the most important component is love (which you have) and I look forward to seeing pictures 

My office has a dog friendly policy and a lady that works for us always brings in her ShihTzu, and she's a wonderful, sweet, playful dog and plays well with Gucci, they get along great.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

I talked with the foster mom today and got more information. She was spayed on Wednesday but is doing very well. However, when she was there for the surgery they found that she had a bad ear infection (who knows how long she has had it) so she is on medication for that and on pain meds from the surgery.

Her foster mom says that she is very sweet and has only had two accidents in the house so far. She has been very easy to get to go outside and even though she had never been on a leash before is now taking walks with them twice a day and doing good at it. She likes to be in her crate and is good about going in at night and they haven't heard a peep out of her at night.

The foster mom has detailed instructions written out for me so that is good - she is very detailed and I like that especially since this will be my first time to foster. After talking with her today I feel a little more confident.

We pick her up at 3:00 tomorrow afternoon so I will try to post a picture of her after we get her settled. Thanks everyone for the encouragement!!! I do appreciate it.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kim, it sounds like this is going to be a great foster for you to start with. I'm always amazed at the courage and adaptability of these puppy mill survivors. Fostering is a lot of work but worth the effort. It will be interesting to see what Maddux & Jax think. Just enjoy yourself. Looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kim, looking forward to hearing and seeing more about your foster.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pictures!!!! Also I forgot, do not let the Tzu jump off things like our Hav's they are prone to disc problems. You must also guard your heart!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, Channa is here and doing well. We picked her up yesterday afternoon. When we got her home we let her explore the yard for quite a while and she was good to take care of her business out there. Then brought her in the house where she explored a little more and was extremely content. She spent the rest of the evening laying next to my chair or following me around the house. Every time I took her outside she peed. (YEAH!) No accidents in the house!

She has been very calm about letting me put the ear drops in and took her pill last night without any trouble at all. (I'm very sure my boys would not have been so good about it)

I put her crate on the floor next to the boy's dog beds which are next to my bed so she could see me and them. When it was time to actually get in the crate for bed she was a little leary. Once she went in she did scratch at the door and whined a little bit but within 15 minutes she was quiet and we didn't hear anything out of her until 6:30 this morning.

She hasn't been too interested in Maddux & Jax and they have kept their distance from her too. She ate well both last night and this morning. 

I keep thinking "what's wrong here, this has been way too easy!!" She is very sweet and laid back so I feel very fortunate to have gotten such a precious dog for my first time at fostering. I will try to figure out how to get a picture on here today.

Thank you everyone for all the words of advice and encouragement! I have so appreciated it!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so heartwarming. I'm sure the dogs will begin to interact soon. It usually takes a little time for them to accept the new dog in the house. 

I'm so happy for you and her that it's going well.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, Channa continues to amaze us! She had just been the perfect little houseguest. She has only had one accident in the house since we picked her up on Saturday. She sleeps through the night. Today she ran around the yard a little and played a little with Maddux. She was very interested in the tennis ball that I was throwing for Maddux to chase so I rolled one in her direction and she chased it but then backed away. Jax is still not to sure of her and that surprises me as he is usually the first one to warm up to other people and other dogs.

We have noticed her rub her right ear along the floor several times and we know that she does have an ear infection. I am putting drops in twice a day and then rub the back of her head and around her ears for several minutes and she sits there and lets me. Her ears smell bad and are goopy.  Anything I can do to help make her more comfortable?

Here is my attempt to attach a picture of her and my two boys. Hope it works.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, she's so cute.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute pictures - your boys are cute, too! Are they large Havs? It is sometimes hard to tell from pictures.

I'm glad things are going so smoothly. I don't know if there is anything else you can do for her ears that you're not already doing. I'm sure it is uncomfortable and possibly itchy now that they are starting to heal.

Give it another day or two and all three will be romping around together!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh what a cute little monkey face!!!!! Is her face black or gray? About the ear do not, do not wet the ear or clean it at this time, I know it looks bad and cleaning is tempting. Mill dogs often come with ear infections. Some have them so bad they come back over and over for years. Sometimes if the drops are not working the vet has to clean out the ear because it is clogged in the inner ear. The good new is if there is stuff coming out the drops are working. MalAcetic Otic is a very good cleaner it goes in wet you have about a tiny bit of time to wipe out the ear and then it drys up. You can use this after the infection is gone to keep the ear clean and dry. This is not expensive and lasts a long time, I got this from my vet. My Lhasa is one of the dogs that gets the infections over and over the weather here in the south does not help! As for the ear wipeing Tsu's are often do this and face wipeing, on the rugs, on the bottom of the couch, the bed covers etc. The Lhasa and the Tzu got Yogi into the habit!!!! Because he has a noise, he takes it to a whole new level. Good luck and more pictures of all your babies.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Channa's face is black as are the ends of her ears. Her tail is reddish and her body is tan/brown with a little red mixed in. She is really cute. She will make someone a great pet when she finds her forever home.

Kathie, Maddux (bottom pic) is 11.5 lbs and Jax is 10.5 lbs. I think they are pretty cute to. Thanks!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, little Channa went back to her original foster family today and I miss her already. She is certainly a very special dog and I hope and pray that she finds a wonderful forever family very soon. Actually, the foster family has someone coming to meet her possibly this weekend so keep your fingers crossed that they are deserving of her.

What an incredible experience! I can't get over how calm, adaptable, loving and sweet she was. I don't know many details about her past other than she is only two and has already had several litters in this puppy mill but she certainly was inspiring to me. And, to think it took a little dog that I only knew for 6 days, with a really sad start in life but with such a forgiving and "let it go" attitude to make me rethink a few things in my own life.

I'm sure this won't be the only fostering experience that we have and I know they may not all be this good but this is a little something I can do to make a difference.

Thank you to everyone for your help and encouragement this week.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so happy you had such a good experience. I can't say enough for the Tzu's since having Winston. He does do the ear/head thing, but his ears don't smell bad and nothing there when I look. Was Channa tall? She looked like she might be, how sweet and I thank you for all you have done and will do!! :clap2::clap2::yo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, she is precious and I'm glad it was a positive experience. Her 6 days with you and the new experiences she had at your house are helping her adjust to and will be beneficial to her forever home, the more trusting people she's around...the better for her.

That's a sad story of where she came from, but it is heartwarming to know that doors were opened for her to begin her new journey into this world.

:kiss:

Kara


----------

